# Driver weights



## Mark1751 (Nov 28, 2018)

What effect would changing the weight in a driver (Ping g400) have as I noticed you can buy different ones and wondered what would happen.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Nov 28, 2018)

Have a look here, an engineer's view http://www.tutelman.com/golf/clubs/headweight1.php#Constant_Club_Length


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2018)

G400 is already one of the heaviest heads.
The guys at TXG on YouTube reckon some heads are too light - the Rogue for example. I've swapped the 5g weight for a 13g and, as well as a slightly heavier shaft, it doesn't seem to have affected the swing weight too much...I'm sure it has but it doesn't feel it.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The guys at TXG on YouTube reckon some heads are too light - the Rogue for example. I've swapped the 5g weight for a 13g and, as well as a slightly heavier shaft, it doesn't seem to have affected the swing weight too much...I'm sure it has but it doesn't feel it.
		
Click to expand...

Seen you mention this a few times, intrigued 

Why did you swap and what difference have you noticed?

Which video are you referencing?

Cheers


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

Tour Experience Golf on YouTube
A guy called Ian Fraser - very clued up on it and a Canadian "Robot" called Matt who is so consistent with his swings.
They have a couple of fitting shops in Toronto
Their videos are packed full of info and one thing they mentioned was the weight of driver heads.
Rogue is about 191g and IF reckons you get more ball speed from a heavier weighted head so they added about 8/9g to get it up to the weight of others and got a significant increase in ball speed. They tweaked the swing weight as well.
I've added the 13g weight and gone from a 65g shaft to a 75g shaft and it seems to feel much the same.
I do feel I get a bit more oomph from a centre strike than before and I'm, mostly, a lot straighter with it.
On a side note I have a rogue 4 wood and I used to over draw and hook it.
I put the 5g weight from the driver in the4 wood replacing the 2g weight and it's now a soft draw...
Experimented with the 13g weight and it felt heavy but went straight/fade
Just shows what a few grams of weight change can accomplish.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Tour Experience Golf on YouTube
A guy called Ian Fraser - very clued up on it and a Canadian "Robot" called Matt who is so consistent with his swings.
They have a couple of fitting shops in Toronto
Their videos are packed full of info and one thing they mentioned was the weight of driver heads.
Rogue is about 191g and IF reckons you get more ball speed from a heavier weighted head so they added about 8/9g to get it up to the weight of others and got a significant increase in ball speed. They tweaked the swing weight as well.
I've added the 13g weight and gone from a 65g shaft to a 75g shaft and it seems to feel much the same.
I do feel I get a bit more oomph from a centre strike than before and I'm, mostly, a lot straighter with it.
On a side note I have a rogue 4 wood and I used to over draw and hook it.
I put the 5g weight from the driver in the4 wood replacing the 2g weight and it's now a soft draw...
Experimented with the 13g weight and it felt heavy but went straight/fade
Just shows what a few grams of weight change can accomplish.
		
Click to expand...

works the other way as well though for some. I had a 70g shaft in my driver, gone to a 55g now hit my drives further. two mates who incidentally both have Epic drivers. both are good ball strikers one's off +1 the other scratch, both carried the ball 270 with the old drivers one with 65g shaft the other 68g both have gone to much lighter shafts and more club head speed and ball speed and hit the Ball further, with less spin so more carry, Robo is maybe 15 yards longer. in the last 10 years he had not found a driver that even equaled his old one let alone improved on it


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			works the other way as well though for some. I had a 70g shaft in my driver, gone to a 55g now hit my drives further. two mates who incidentally both have Epic drivers. both are good ball strikers one's off +1 the other scratch, both carried the ball 270 with the old drivers one with 65g shaft the other 68g both have gone to much lighter shafts and more club head speed and ball speed and hit the Ball further, with less spin so more carry, Robo is maybe 15 yards longer. in the last 10 years he had not found a driver that even equaled his old one let alone improved on it
		
Click to expand...

Agree
Just shows that what works for some doesn't for others..
I just can't get on with light shafts..
Just my agricultural swing


----------



## Dibby (Nov 29, 2018)

From a physics standpoint, if the swing speed and strike remain constant, the heavier the head, the more energy will be transferred into the ball, and therefore the further it will go.

However, in the real world, peoples mechanics and genetic makeup will impact how much weight they can add to the head before they either lose speed or cannot find the centre of the face. 

For optimal distance, you would want the heaviest head that you can still swing without losing speed or missing the sweet spot. For optimal dispersion, this may change.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Tour Experience Golf on YouTube
A guy called Ian Fraser - very clued up on it and a Canadian "Robot" called Matt who is so consistent with his swings.
They have a couple of fitting shops in Toronto
Their videos are packed full of info and one thing they mentioned was the weight of driver heads.
Rogue is about 191g and IF reckons you get more ball speed from a heavier weighted head so they added about 8/9g to get it up to the weight of others and got a significant increase in ball speed. They tweaked the swing weight as well.
I've added the 13g weight and gone from a 65g shaft to a 75g shaft and it seems to feel much the same.
I do feel I get a bit more oomph from a centre strike than before and I'm, mostly, a lot straighter with it.
On a side note I have a rogue 4 wood and I used to over draw and hook it.
I put the 5g weight from the driver in the4 wood replacing the 2g weight and it's now a soft draw...
Experimented with the 13g weight and it felt heavy but went straight/fade
Just shows what a few grams of weight change can accomplish.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting.

Thanks for taking the time to reply and good luck with it ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 29, 2018)

Dibby said:



			From a physics standpoint, if the swing speed and strike remain constant, the heavier the head, the more energy will be transferred into the ball, and therefore the further it will go.

However, in the real world, peoples mechanics and genetic makeup will impact how much weight they can add to the head before they either lose speed or cannot find the centre of the face.

For optimal distance, you would want the heaviest head that you can still swing without losing speed or missing the sweet spot. For optimal dispersion, this may change.
		
Click to expand...

And this was kind of what piqued my interest.

I've found my rogue more forgiving. I wouldn't want to mess with that.thriugh adding weight, rather increase swing speed through mechanics.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

Dibby said:



			From a physics standpoint, if the swing speed and strike remain constant, the heavier the head, the more energy will be transferred into the ball, and therefore the further it will go.

However, in the real world, peoples mechanics and genetic makeup will impact how much weight they can add to the head before they either lose speed or cannot find the centre of the face.

For optimal distance, you would want the heaviest head that you can still swing without losing speed or missing the sweet spot. For optimal dispersion, this may change.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not a physicist here!!
My logic tells me a heavier head would be more forgiving as it would take more force to twist it off line as well as producing more ball speed from off centre hits due to more mass...


----------



## Dibby (Nov 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Definitely not a physicist here!!
My logic tells me a heavier head would be more forgiving as* it would take more force to twist it off line *as well as producing more ball speed from off centre hits due to more mass...
		
Click to expand...

True, but it would also take more force to square it back up! The ball speed might well be higher on off centre hits, but do you want more ball speed if the ball direction is toward the trees?


----------



## Imurg (Nov 29, 2018)

Absolutely not, you're right..
But assuming you can square the face then the more weight the better..


----------



## Dibby (Nov 29, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Absolutely not, you're right..
But assuming you can square the face then the more weight the better..
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and maintain the speed. I think this is the big one, a heavier head may feel fast to many people because of the momentum, but for most people, it will be slower.


----------



## Mark1751 (Dec 2, 2018)

Can adding more or taking away weight reduce spin?


----------

